# Bucks cruise (Sat 25 June) to HMC - TTOC National Event



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Anyone coming from Bucks to the annual event on the Saturday for the AGM?

The plan is to leave Aylesbury around 4:45pm and head up the A41 on to to the M40 to meet several other cruises at Cherwell Valley Services at J.10

Anyone coming via Aylesbury can meet at my place for a coffee before we go  Would be great if all Bucks cruisers could come via Aylesbury so we could all drive the first leg together (but I understand that it may be impractical for some).

Either way we hope to meet the other cruises at Cherwell between 5:15 and 5:30pm to get to the hotel for 6:00pm

Register your interest here for the Saturday run 

Runners and riders so far:

From Aylesbury
NaughTTy
From Cherwell

[email protected]?
[/list]


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Should have thought we'd be able to join you guys for the last bit :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

t7 said:


> Should have thought we'd be able to join you guys for the last bit :roll:


  

Yay - somebody's answered :wink:

That'd be cool Lou - Looks like there could be a few of us from Cherwell if it all works out.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

hhhmmm

Might do :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

omen666 said:


> hhhmmm
> 
> Might do :wink:


Hhhmmm

Please do :wink:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Are there any plans for saturday night? pub/club etc


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

AGM / BBQ / Beers at the hotel!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> AGM / BBQ / Beers at the hotel!


Is this for TTOC only?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > AGM / BBQ / Beers at the hotel!
> ...


Nope 

You should know by now Paul... The TT Owners Club organises events for ALL TT Owners, though on some events, members prices are slightly cheaper 

See you there


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


OK OK, I remember now 

Looks like I'll just have to cruise up there in my S2 Avant then


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm sure NaughTTy won't mind you tagging along a few miles behind 



Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> ...


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I'm sure he won't mind either as I wouldn't want to show you boys up now with a proper Audi quattro :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Let me know which way you're coming Paul and we could meet up - I'd guess the easiest for you would be straight up the M40 but if you fancy coming via Aylesbury just post on here


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Let me know which way you're coming Paul and we could meet up - I'd guess the easiest for you would be straight up the M40 but if you fancy coming via Aylesbury just post on here


I live close to Junction 1 of the M40


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know which way you're coming Paul and we could meet up - I'd guess the easiest for you would be straight up the M40 but if you fancy coming via Aylesbury just post on here
> ...


Thought you must have been somewhere around there


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'll prob join you at Cherwell Paul


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Looking good Paul, come one everyone, join the fun.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Who's going up on saturday as opposed to sunday?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Who's going up on saturday as opposed to sunday?


This thread is for the Saturday cruise :wink:

(I'm going to post a Sunday thread too - just haven't got around to it as I've been away this week.)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I can tag on to this one if i may?

i'll be in Princess Risborough on Saturday heading up from there.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> I can tag on to this one if i may?
> 
> i'll be in Princess Risborough on Saturday heading up from there.


No problem - will you head straight up the M40 to Cherwell or do you fancy coming via Aylesbury first?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

May as well come via Aylesbury it's a short hop from where i will be, let me know confirmed meeting point.

cheers

Andy


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> May as well come via Aylesbury it's a short hop from where i will be, let me know confirmed meeting point.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


You can come via my place if you like - I'm on the other side of Aylesbury from PR but not difficult to find - I'll pm my address, etc. At the moment it's only me and thee from Aylesbury - maybe get some more before the day


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> You can come via my place if you like - I'm on the other side of Aylesbury from PR but not difficult to find - I'll pm my address, etc. At the moment it's only me and thee from Aylesbury - maybe get some more before the day


That's confirmed then. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Right - I've started a list on the first post - any more for any more?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2005)

Going to see if i can get along, leaving from Old Amersham.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Going to see if i can get along, leaving from Old Amersham.


Which way do you reckon you'll come - via Aylesbury or straight up the M40?

Let me know if you fancy joining digi and me from my place at 4:30pm and I'll pm my address.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2005)

May fly straight up the m40, but will pm you if i go Aylesbury way. Be good to meet up with you lot.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> May fly straight up the m40, but will pm you if i go Aylesbury way. Be good to meet up with you lot.


OK - see you at Cherwell then


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Paul - I'm (still) not sure of my plans.

I'd love to go up on Saturday and stay over, but I think I'll either go up for the AGM and BBQ then drive back and come up for the day on Sunday Morning.

If I do that though, then I'll need to be at HMC early doors, so unlikely to join in the cruise.

(speak to wife - speak to wife - speak to wife - speak to wife)

:roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> Paul - I'm (still) not sure of my plans.
> 
> I'd love to go up on Saturday and stay over, but I think I'll either go up for the AGM and BBQ then drive back and come up for the day on Sunday Morning.
> 
> ...


You could still join us for the cruise up on Saturday - we're all planning on being there for the BBQ and AGM - arriving around 6pm.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Paul - I'm (still) not sure of my plans.
> ...


That's what I mean - not sure if I'll be joining hte sat cruise (either staying or ging home). I keep meaing to chat to the wife about it, but then I just forget. Must buy a ticket too. :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ah - I see now - hope you remember to chat to her soon!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Any more for any more :?:

Would love to get some more on this cruise and make the weekend even more memorable 8)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Paul

The South Wales Saturday cruise of 1 (me!) will now be hitting HMC much earlier, as I going to get their to give a hand setting up.

BUT - if we get things sorted in time, I'll twist Lee's arm and we'll motor on back down to the services to meet up with all of you


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks Wayne

Not sure how many of us will actually be there anyway. digimeister pulled out yesterrday as he has other plans earlier in the day. I think Damon is going up earlier (not sure) and I don't know for sure of any of the others.

It would be good to get a couple more if you have time but don't worry too much


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

hopefully Lee will have got it ALL sorted by the time I get there, so will just have to buy him a cup of tea and then drive down to meet you all 

Failing that, will see you over a burger


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks Wayne - look forward to seeing you both (and everyone else, obviously  )


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I've pm'd everyone on the list on post 1 of this thread. I will amend as I get replies.

Doesn't look very promising for a big cruise now though :?  :roll:

EDIT: As you will see on post 1, this cruise has pretty much died :? 

I'll stop at Cherwell to see if ronin is there but otherwise I'll just drive straight up to the hotel - pity, i was relying on others to find the way there!! :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I was planning to drop in at the services but as its now a non event I will just make my own way to the Hotel.


----------

